# First time Track and Field



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 23, 2014)

Didn't have enough practices to run in our teams first meet so I brought my camera, 5d mkii and 200mm F/2.8 II. Never been much into sports photography but everyone wanted some photographs of themselves in action. Here are my favorites out of the some 400 shots I took today.


----------



## rpt (Mar 23, 2014)

Andy, I think #1, #2 and #3 were good. I did not get #4 - forgive my ignorance of track and field


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 23, 2014)

#4 is of the steeple in the steeplechase, just thought it was a cool picture of it in the reflection of the water. Here are some other shots I got.

I call this one crab man!


----------



## fsgray (Mar 24, 2014)

#3 is great! Just needs to be straightened a bit.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 25, 2014)

Andy, great job, I like the splashed water shots the best.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 26, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Andy, great job, I like the splashed water shots the best.



This was the only meet with the steeplechase, couldn't resist getting photos of people jumping into freezing water on a cold day!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 27, 2014)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Andy, great job, I like the splashed water shots the best.
> ...



Haha, I don't blame you...that'll teach them to compete in a sport!


----------

